# mh pacer running rough



## ducky (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi: 
I have a massey harris pacer 16 tractor. She starts up first time, but runs rough , and when I try to pull away she will stall ,but will start right up again. I redid the carb with new float, needle vavle and seats but no change.. Any ideas Harold


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What engine do you have in it? Can you post pics,and maybe the engine#s?It will help a lot.


----------



## ducky (Jun 22, 2011)

It's the continental y91 engine. don't have any pics right


----------



## pacerman (Jul 25, 2012)

Our Pacer was doing that very same thing untill I replaced the condenser. Now she runs sweet as!


----------

